# Freestyle Riding!!



## BriocheIsLove (Mar 16, 2009)

Here are acouple video still's from Brioche and I playing with our freestyle yesterday. I can post the video link if you guys want. Enjoy!


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

video please! your horse is so pretty!


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Very pretty horse! I would like to see a video too. 
What's going on with the ears?


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Oh wow! So cool! Great pictures, cannot wait to see the video.


----------



## Sixxofdiamonds (May 7, 2009)

Some horses will put their ears like that when they're taking cues 100% from the rider and not from a bit/halter/bridle/saddle/etc.

Love to see the video!!


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

That's what I figured, but I couldn't tell if that was what it was or if they were pinned Now that I look better, I see it. My mistake.


----------



## Sixxofdiamonds (May 7, 2009)

Spastic - I didn't mean to sound catty, if that's what you thought. Haha. I was just giving my opinion - Java does the same thing, and people question it.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Nope, not at all! Diesel does it occasionally and I always wonder if he's angry or just listening -- Normally he doesn't put his arms that far back. 

I see what you're saying, sorry if I sounded defensive.


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Beautiful pics! Your horse is very pretty.


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

nice!
I'd love to see video


----------



## AussieDaisyGirl (May 21, 2009)

Beautiful pics!


----------



## RedHawk (Jun 16, 2008)

Spastic_Dove said:


> Normally he doesn't put his *arms* that far back.
> 
> 
> > Ears? lol
> ...


----------



## jwhisperj (Sep 11, 2007)

Wow you two look great together! very nice looking horse too! I would also love to see a video.


----------



## LoveSpirit (May 22, 2009)

isnt' it fun? my horse loves leg commands without bits bridles and saddle. And I love when he's that relaxes. It's so wonderful being a team.


----------

